# Error Opening a drive "the c:\ application cannot be run in win32 mode"



## slogan (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Friends,

Am new to this Forums and seen it very useful...

I got a error while opening a drive and the error is 



```
"the c:\ application cannot be run in win32 mode"
```
Please help me as my all drives has the same problem...

and when i type from run cmd i can open the drives... recently i found a virus called "Funny UST scandal virus " and cleaned from my system...

But now i cant open the drives and i dont found virus inside the system...


using Nod32 antivirus


Thanks and regards

Slogan


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

You may still be infected - I suggest you start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, simply move on to the next one - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply.


----------



## ftdecastro (Feb 3, 2008)

If you can access the drives thru DOS command prompt, follow these

1. go to C:\ by typing C:\>cd c:\
2. type C:\>attrib -S -H -R autorun.inf
3. delete the file by typing C:\>del autorun.inf
4. goto drive D: by typing C:\>d:
5. repeat step 1,2 and 3
6. do the same in all your drives.
7. don't close the DOS command window
8. Open task manager and "end task" the explorer.exe in the processes
9. go back to DOS window and restart explorer by typing C:\>explorer

hope this helps


----------

